# Penile repair from penis fracture? Help?



## MANCODER (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a pt who was diagnosid with penis fracture, which is a dx in ICD9. However the MD performs a debridement of the corpus cavernous with laceration repair. All of the cpt codes I find involve plastic repair or have prosthetic implants or have preapism or other dx not related to this specifically. Is there anybody with urology knowledge who maybe of help? There was no prosthetics involved, sutures and lots of irrigation and closure? Basically a rupture from activity of manipulation....... which resulted in a tear in the tunica albugionea. MD does mention the use of a penrose drain was placed at the shaft base


----------



## poonamsawant (Feb 18, 2009)

*Penile Repair*

Hi,

I am not from URO speciality, but the case looks like Penile Laceration for which debridement and laceration repair is performed.
ICD - for sure should be 878.0. As penis is a soft tissue, condition like fracture is out of question. 
CPT - 53505 Urethrorrhaphy, suture of urethral wound or injury; penile
The code includes both deb+repair.

Hope this helps.

Thanks
Dr. Poonam
CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 18, 2009)

*Post on UROLOGY forum*

I don't have an answer for you but you might want to post on the UROLOGY forum ... more likely to have the expert you need there.

Good luck
F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## gary223 (Jun 4, 2013)

Use dx code 959.13 for penile fracture


----------

